# Want to get into the hobby, looking for a pre-1955 bike!



## deismangarage (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi there, I really want to get into the vintage bike hobby but I want something below $150-$200 to start out with if possible. Send me what you got! I'm in Visalia California.
text (559)737-8285 or email jaydeisman@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## stezell (Feb 2, 2020)

Come on all you cabers in Cali we know you have some projects for this young man. 
Sean


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2020)

here ya go


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 2, 2020)

1960 Schwinn  26 inch  235 .00   black and  chrome pluss  shipping 
1958 Schwinn 24 inch green with chrome  fenders posibly a  corvette 200.00 pluss shipping

1960 Schwinn spitfire delux red and  chrome 45.00 shipped with  and with out horn tank

























but I am in Illinois and i can ship


----------



## deismangarage (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the replies!
 I’m wanting a pre-war or pre-55 bike because I 1) really want to get into the vintage bike hobby and 2) I have a 1931 Ford Model A that I think it’d be a lot of fun to take the bike with me places with the car so I can ride!


----------



## deismangarage (Feb 2, 2020)

chucksoldbikes said:


> 1960 Schwinn  26 inch  235 .00   black and  chrome pluss  shipping
> 1958 Schwinn 24 inch green with chrome  fenders posibly a  corvette 200.00 pluss shipping
> 
> 1960 Schwinn spitfire delux red and  chrome 45.00 shipped with  and with out horn tank
> ...




Was the $45.00  on the Spitfire a typo? How does shipping a bike usually go?


----------



## deismangarage (Feb 2, 2020)

easyrider said:


> here ya go
> 
> View attachment 1133974



Nice! What is it?


----------



## stezell (Feb 2, 2020)

deismangarage said:


> Nice! What is it?



It's a Rollfast I'm thinking. The older you get the more you're going to spend, unless you get a major project.


----------



## deismangarage (Feb 2, 2020)

stezell said:


> It's a Rollfast I'm thinking. The older you get the more you're going to spend, unless you get a major project.




Ok thanks, that makes sense. I’m not scared of a bit of a project but I get what you’re saying!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 2, 2020)

Got this 48 dx. I'm in 95023 zip code. 225 shipped


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2020)

deismangarage said:


> Ok thanks, that makes sense. I’m not scared of a bit of a project but I get what you’re saying!




Buy something correct and complete and you will save time, money, and grief. If you've been around old cars then you certainly understand the old automotive equation of "Project = 3x$ where "x" equals the price of a decent, complete bike" V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 3, 2020)

I 100% agree with Freqman1, buy complete and original if at all possible...also, check out the long beach cycle swap, the so cal swaps and the multiple swaps up in and around the bay area for bikes...keep an eye out in the event section of the forum and you find many nice bikes...


----------



## deismangarage (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok thanks for the advice! i know the story with that... you end of spending more time and $$ fixing someone else’s ‘project’ ..


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 3, 2020)

Pre war Red skip tooth Colimbia Goodyear 26. Not sure how old it really is, was told 1936 but havent done the research
Rear hoop is toast but JC Higgins coaster brake hub is fine. The only for sure thing that youd have to outsource would be a new rear wheel or wheel set. You may or may not be able to straighten rear fender on your own (It could probably be done with these supplies: biceps, triceps, patience) Other than that Youtube has multiple videos for anything that could possibly need cleaned, lubed, overhauled or fixed. $200

Would be a decent choice for a first project. No truss rods, no Springer fork, no multiple gears and other than a rear wheel you have everything you would need to get it back on the road. You would just have to do it!

Whatever you choose I would recommend going with single speed coaster brake. A brand and model that RJ the bike guy has created a tutorial for preferably. 

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One
View attachment 1134566View attachment 1134567View attachment 1134568View attachment 1134569View attachment 1134570


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 3, 2020)

deismangarage said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> I’m wanting a pre-war or pre-55 bike because I 1) really want to get into the vintage bike hobby and 2) I have a 1931 Ford Model A that I think it’d be a lot of fun to take the bike with me places with the car so I can ride!
> View attachment 1134310



If you see a goofy looking bearded man riding a cool vintage bicycle in Visalia, stop him and say hello.

You might want to go fenderless, maybe an early 26" moto


----------



## Casper (Feb 4, 2020)

I’m not sure of the year, but I’m in Fresno... $750.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll ship this one to CA for $175. 50's Monark.  Its ready to ride.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Feb 5, 2020)

Casper said:


> I’m not sure of the year, but I’m in Fresno... $750.
> 
> View attachment 1135254



open to trades for the panther?


----------



## deismangarage (Feb 5, 2020)

Casper said:


> I’m not sure of the year, but I’m in Fresno... $750.
> 
> View attachment 1135254




Thanks a bit out of my budget but I dig the ‘26/7 Model T in the back!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2020)

chucksoldbikes said:


> 1960 Schwinn  26 inch  235 .00   black and  chrome pluss  shipping
> 1958 Schwinn 24 inch green with chrome  fenders posibly a  corvette 200.00 pluss shipping
> 
> 1960 Schwinn spitfire delux red and  chrome 45.00 shipped with  and with out horn tank
> ...



Your asking $45.00 for this Spitfire? Such a deal. How much to ship to 53024-1445? Thanks. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2020)

deismangarage said:


> Thanks a bit out of my budget but I dig the ‘26/7 Model T in the back!



You must be a True Blue Ford guy. Welcome to the Cabe. Nice old F100. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> If you see a goofy looking bearded man riding a cool vintage bicycle in Visalia, stop him and say hello.
> 
> You might want to go fenderless, maybe an early 26" moto



Is the model A a Phaeton or touring car? My brother joe has a 29 two door sedan. Can't wait for spring to get it out and take it for a Beat. Nice old ford. Drive On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Buy something correct and complete and you will save time, money, and grief. If you've been around old cars then you certainly understand the old automotive equation of "Project = 3x$ where "x" equals the price of a decent, complete bike" V/r Shawn



Hey Shawn, That's a neat equation. Never heard that before. But that is so true. Razin.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 9, 2020)

I have the schwinn DX with nice OG paint 

PM if interested

Bob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 10, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> I have the schwinn DX with nice OG paint
> 
> PM if interested
> 
> ...



How much and what year and model? Thanks. Razin. P.S. Really nice old Liberty Schwinn.


----------

